# Appointment with Denia social security office



## Parcent (Jul 2, 2013)

Please can anyone tell me how I can make an appointment with the seguridad office in Denia? I need to do this online as my Spanish is not yet fluent enough


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

I think you would get a better response if you posted this on the Spanish forum...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hertsfem said:


> I think you would get a better response if you posted this on the Spanish forum...


you're right, so I've moved it!



Parcent said:


> Please can anyone tell me how I can make an appointment with the seguridad office in Denia? I need to do this online as my Spanish is not yet fluent enough



you can just turn up without an appointment - as long as you go early & take a book!!(there's actually a sofa in the lobby) 

you'll almost certainly need to take a translator - not many of the staff there speak English


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> you're right, so I've moved it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can just turn up. However, if you want you can make an appointment here The actual process is in spanish, but its not too difficult to follow.

The only bit you may get stuck with is the security on page 1.

Para poder continuar, debe escribir en el espacio reservado que palabra de la lista se corresponde con Planeta

Caballo: Mercurio: Abedul: Melón: Amsterdam

It changes every time, but this asks you to type the word which relates to a planet (Mercurio). The questions are pretty obvious, sometimes they're, capitals, fruit, color etc


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

When I first arrived in Spain, and busy with many things, I used the services of a gestor for various things, such as getting residencia, obtaining SIP card, we already had NIE numbers from owning a property many years ago. The gestors made all the appointments, and made sure I had all the correct paper work needed, and filled in various forms for me. Well worth using the services of a gestor if you are newly arrived, and not sure of the red tape here.


----------



## Parcent (Jul 2, 2013)

*Appt. online for social securoty*

I have heard that there is a website to book your own appointment for Denia social security?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Parcent said:


> I have heard that there is a website to book your own appointment for Denia social security?



https://sede.seg-social.gob.es/Sede_1/ServiciosenLinea/Ciudadanos/166081

click on 'acceso al servicio'


----------

